# Fishing For Families Inshore & Dive Tournament



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Gulf Power Transformers and Ronald McDonald House will be putting on its annual inshore fishing and offshore diving tournament. The captains's meeting will be on July 15, and the day of the tournament will be July 16th. The Capt's meeting and Weigh-In will be at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. Tournament applications can be picked up at the local Dive shops, Outcast, Grey's Tackle, GLYC, and J&M Tackle. If you have any questions or need any information you can call 850-429-2282 and/or send me a message. Looking forward to seeing you on the water.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

entry fee?


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Just a Reminder*

The Gulf Power "Fishing For Families" Tournament is on Saturday July 16th. Has some good money for First place Fish. Entry forms are at all the Dive shops, Outcast, J&M Tackle, and Grays Tackle. Capt's Meeting at the GLYC on Friday night.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone know what time the weigh in is for this tournament?


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are the results?


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Results*

I will get with the Tournament Director and get the final results, I know there was some good Redfish and Trout caught. Flounder was weak, we had 4 slam entries. Overall the Tournament was down lot because of the weather. Kind of wet and nasty most of the day.


----------

